# Fusible "encapsulado" en SAI Salicru



## nacesprin (Mar 14, 2017)

Hola. He conseguido un SAI Salicru. La cuestión es que mi amigo que me lo ha proporcionado (regalado, porque tenía dos) me ha dicho que cree que es el fusible, porque cuando lo conecta a la alimentación no hace nada. Me ha recomendado que le cambie el fusible.

El fusible no lo podía sacar con la caja montada, así que tuve que abrirla. Os anexo la foto. Mi pregunta es: ¿para este tipo de fusibles no se puede abrir la carcasa del mismo y cambiarle el fusible, o debo cambiar la carcasa completa, ya que el fusible va como integrado y encapsulado dentro de dicha cápsula?.

Gracias.


----------



## naxito (Mar 14, 2017)

Y antes de abrirlo y todo eso, lo mediste para ver si estaba abierto o quemado y parece ser un fusible reseteable. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2017)

Mas que fusible es un interruptor termo-magnético y quién lo soldó no tuvo una idea feliz 

El botón que sobresale de la parte roscada el el reset, ¿ Lo presionaste para restaurarlo ?


----------

